# Roundcube: Verbindung zum Speicherserver fehlgeschlagen.



## etron770 (7. Okt. 2015)

Hallo zusammen bei einer neuen Maildomain gibt roundcube beim Anmelden die Fehlermeldung:
Verbindung zum Speicherserver fehlgeschlagen
aus.
Es kommt keine Verbindungsanfrage auf der Konsole an.

Ältere Mailkonten funktionieren über roundcube

Von z.B Thunderbird kann man sich bei den Mailkonten (IMAP) anmelden


----------



## florian030 (8. Okt. 2015)

Wie hast Du denn Roundcub installiert? Wenn im mail.log keine Verbindungen vom Client kommen, der sich via RC anmelden will, dann geht die Verbindug wohl an einen falschen Server / Port.


----------



## etron770 (8. Okt. 2015)

System: debian wheezy
IspConfig verteile Server (web und mail)
Die gleiche Fehlermeldung kommt wenn ich eine unbekannte Mailadresse(Mailbox) eingebe.
könnte also sein, dass ob Roundcube die in Ispconfig eingebene Mailbox nicht findet.

Installiert wie auf der Roundcube Website beschrieben. (debian wheezy) Es kommen ja logins von anderen Postfächern auf dem mail.log an, nur eben keine von diesem Postfach. Nur wohin gehen die Anfragen dieser Accounts und warum. Der Einzige Unterschied der mir einfällt dass sie über einen anderen DNS Server laufen. Die Domain sind noch bei einem anderen Provider registriert und per DNS auf denn neuen Server gelegt. 
Aber das Postfach funktioniert ja mit einem Mail Client, nur nicht mit Roundcube ...
Das routing bei tracert vom client und traceroute am Server ist identisch.


----------



## etron770 (8. Okt. 2015)

gelöst: war ein DNS Problem 
Rouncube war auf $config['default_host'] = 'ssl://imap.%s';
und beim alten Provider gab es kein imap.domain.de in den standard dns records
eingetragen -> funktioniert


----------

